# Advice on lineart!



## shinigami-whistle (Mar 2, 2008)

I've come to the realization that I don't really like my lineart that much, and I'm trying many different ways to do it in hopes of finding a good way, but I wanted to ask people here opinions and tips on how they do it, perhaps it'll help spark some inspiration in me. 

I'd appreciate it a lot, guys!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 2, 2008)

My line art tends to be absolutely terrible, but I've got a buddy who draws her line art with Macromedia Flash. Flash is nice for drawing lines in because it automatically smooths the lines out for you.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 5, 2008)

Start copying images from lines you really like (like from comic books or films)...it'll start to give you an idea of how the artist works.


----------



## quill (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally, I like doing my lineart like a coloring book. The thicker outside lines make the lineart look clean, and it gives it kind of a finished appearance.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am also in desprate need ot line art tips. XD

I just used the paint bust at 1 pixle, but even with a tablet I can freakin trace over a line with out fucking it all up. So I end up doing it like a coloring book and eassing the exta bits after, but it still looks crummy.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 5, 2008)

It's always more awkward to line on the computer....it does get better though with a Loooooot of practice...you just have to keep at it.  But there will always be a slight difference in difficulty.  Many people ink with the pen tool on a computer as well.


----------



## Infinity (Mar 6, 2008)

http://mythtrainerinfinity.deviantart.com/gallery/#Tutorials These are a couple tutorials I made, that could possibly help. You could search DA for a wide variety of line art tutorials as well.

Fiddling around in Inkscape gives you so many options that you could work with. I'd advise reading a bit on my Inkscape tutorials, since I haven't seen any of their kind elsewhere...

Doing things simply by the line/pen tool will only give you a certain feel of the line... It doesn't personify one's lines very well either...

I typically outline in Open Canvas, load the drawing into Inkscape, and then fiddle around with it by exporting it into GIMP. I may require putting it through Inkscape a few more times, but in the end the line art will always be smooth.

Could you give some samples of your line art if you need help with it? Other people may be able to give you more program specific advice.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 6, 2008)

Hooray for FOSS!


----------

